# Chosing a breeder in Ontario



## spikey10 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi,
New to the forum....I've seen an old thread about that...but thought to ask again...
Anyone has experience with any of the Ontario GSD breeders? I'm in GTA, but I could travel accross the province....if it's worth it.
Specifically I've been in contact with Appleridge, Kiefernwald, Loretto, Bluemist, Divon....
I know you're not supposed to post anything but good things....so please either post some options...or PM me if I should be cautious about any of those...or others specifically that you're aware.
I am looking in Ontario so I caould be close and be able to visit the place, get in touch - personally - with the owner, meet the dam, etc.
It'll be my first "breeder" experience....so I'm very cautious 

Thanks


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

I think Renee Lucescu is the only breeder in Ontario I know. It's been a few years since I have seen her, but she was dedicated to her dogs, and they were the real thing.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Do you plan on doing anything with your new dog? Sport? Show? Active companion?

I have heard a few things about Renee, you can PM me if you want.

If you are interested in working lines at all, I have a great list of breeders.

Stark is a mix of working lines and showlines, if your interested you can PM me for a contact. The breeder is in Arthur, Ontario.


----------



## spikey10 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.
Uniballer - I've looked at Lucescu's kennels - however they keep the dog until 5-6 month old and give them a more complex training...at least that's what's written over there....and of course the price raises accordingly...
Also - being as well for my daughters as for us (adults) - we wanted to have her (female) more from the beginning.

To "elisabeth" - It will be more of an active companion...Taking her on walks, trails, when/if we bike, playing around with us and the kids, of course taking her on trips wehn we leave by car....you know that sort of stuff....sure we'll train and challenge her as a GSD should do...but not with any competition in mind..just to keep her smart, agile, friendly and in shape.
If this is something you can point me towards - I'll apreciate.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

spikey10 said:


> I've looked at Lucescu's kennels - however they keep the dog until 5-6 month old and give them a more complex training


I was under the impression that this was an option, not a requirement. But I've been wrong before... You need to be comfortable with the breeder and any dog you acquire. Good luck.


----------



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Spikey10, I've sent you a private message. Good luck with your search! Let us know if/when you've found a breeder.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

gsd_lover, 

I am in KW, nice to see another member so close... I see a play date in the future.


----------



## J Colum (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm looking for at the same breeders - particularly Lucescu - my purpose is for Schutzhund. Those who know this breeder, please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

I think Appleridge kennels are no longer in Canada.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

J Colum said:


> I'm looking for at the same breeders - particularly Lucescu - my purpose is for Schutzhund. Those who know this breeder, please PM me. Thanks!


If your interested in SchH, I suggest going out to a local club(s) and talking to the members and watching the dogs work.

Knowing what you want, what you can handle and what your experience level is (realistically) is a huge influence on which breeder/dog you should go with.

I have been raised with GSD's my whole life, thought I knew what I wanted until I got into the sport.

I am starting schH with a low-medium drive dog, with little to know food motivation and a somewhat low-average toy drive with little enthusiasm for work... it's a challenge and add to that the fact that I am just learning about the sport and fairly new... 

I would recommend going out to the clubs, watching the dogs work, talk to the TD's, breeders, owners, etc.. and then make your decision.


----------



## dualmags128 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Breeder*

Hi has anyone heard of *KIEFERNWALD Kennels* in Caledon Ontario. She states she only breeders occasionally. 100% German bloodline. Has anyone gotten a puppy from her. Like to know any good or bad. I know all to well about Crosshill Thanks would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would post this question in a thread of it's own..The original thread is very old and you most likely won't get any answers to your question


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Kiefernwald web site states 100% German lines. They happen to be show lines . 100% German lines means little . Where would this kennel place dogs which are using the best genetics from generations of domestic bred dogs, blends of west german working , czech , ddr , even german show lines.
Loretto , american show , extreme type Tazzman's Mona Lisa CGN - German Shepherd Dog
Bluemist ? no information to look at Bluemist Kennels
Divon - here is their comment about the breed Divon Kennels German Shepherds - About the Breed

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## danielle2881 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Do not use Grandview Kennels in Erin Ontario*

I just wanted to pass on my message to anyone thinking of getting a puppy in the Erin/Toronto region, please do not use_ ( *** Kennel Name Removed by Mod ***)_. The breeder does not know anything about her puppies; she just breeds them for the money. The puppies just sit in a kennel and are not allowed to play on her property. My first puppy passed away from a heart defect which my vet said should have been spotted during his first check up by her vet but he was given a good bill of health then. Another problem is she does not spend time with the puppies, when asked about the puppy personalities she just says they all act like puppies. According to her she sells about 100 puppies a year and it sounds a bit like a puppy mill to me. I should have done more research before buying a puppy from her but I hope to prevent anyone else from making the same mistake.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I have 2 dogs from Hellwigg shepherds, I LOVE them
home

If you follow the link and scan down the left side, under "we do sell our good ones" you'll see Ty and Gemma, they are mine..They are excellent tempered and very healthy..I can't say enough good about them.

Sine thenI have also acquired a dog from Morris at Loretto kennels. Again I love my puppy!! Temperment is extremely solid, he is only 5 months yet so far no complaints. I know Morris stands behind his puppies as well, i know he has taken some back if they haven't worked and also done training for people..

I can personally say both these kennels have sold pups smart, healthy and easy to train. I have had no problems that I would complain about. My suggestion is always to go visit the kennels, you should be able to see proof of hips/elbows certified. You should be able to let out any breeding stock and touch them.. If they are breeding something of poor temperment or bad hips/elbows RUN!! don't walk away. 

You must decide what you are looking for, I want easy to train, self confident dogs who will stand their ground without lunging in fear or nervousness in any situation. This is what I have. When i work with special needs people I don't need to worry the dogs will bite a person who reacts differently. I need dogs I can walk into busy venues or school yards or parks. soccer feilds where ever and not worry they will go after people, dogs, or anything. They are safe with livestock and I "play" at herding when I find seminars to go to. I need healthy, since we also play at agility, obedience, and retrieving, included training with retrievers that do trials

These are my requirements..now see what are yours


----------



## roym01 (Jul 21, 2014)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Do you plan on doing anything with your new dog? Sport? Show? Active companion?
> 
> I have heard a few things about Renee, you can PM me if you want.
> 
> ...


Elisabeth,

I'd be interested in your opinions regarding Lucescu Kennels, via PM of course.


----------



## KatG (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi Elizabeth, 

I was wondering if you can send me a private message I had a question for you in regards to an old post that I saw about Crosshill Kennels.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Kat, 

Just to let you know, this is a very old thread, and Elizabeth is not very active on the board anymore. You may not get a response.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

KatG said:


> Hi Elizabeth,
> 
> I was wondering if you can send me a private message I had a question for you in regards to an old post that I saw about Crosshill Kennels.


I'll let Liz know


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I board my dogs with Morris (Loretto Kennels) when I have to go away. He knows dogs, and is good with them. From what I've seen, his dogs have pretty solid temperaments. He told him his main stud, Jack was quite protective, and so is Fury.

I just wouldn't buy a dog with such extreme conformation as what he breeds for.

But, hey, to each his own...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I've known Morris since the late 1970's . 
Excellent handler , "american" show , specialty .

he has extreme angulation - american specialty type (opposed to "all-breed" show type)

protective ? or edgy?

Mar Haven's Solitaire N' Blackjack


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Carmen, Fury is half German show lines, and I met his father several times at schutzhund trials. REALLY nice dog, not at all nervous or edgy. 

Never got to know Jack personally before he passed about a month ago, but Morris told me if you looked like you were going to hurt him, or even if you tripped and stumbled against him, Jack would take you down. 

Jack (Marhaven's Solitaire n'Blackjack) was Morris's heart dog. Some piece of human excrement left him behind to starve/die of thirst when he lost his home, probably during the sub-prime crisis in the States. The dog was just barely alive when a real estate agent found him.

Morris took him, and nursed him back to health. After getting permission from the breeder, the ownership was change to his name. He began showing him, and was soon winning ribbons with him in both the States and Canada. He won Excellent Select here in Canada. He also became Morris's main stud dog.

Wonderful Cinderella story, and Morris was devastated when he died a couple of weeks ago. :crying:

The temperament test Jack had to pass was the new one for German shepherds, where they have to do a traffic-steady test similar to the BH test. (I was there the day Jack was tested, but didn't actually see him do it.) Your dog definitely needs fairly good nerves to pass that.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

There is a very knowledgeable group in KW I'd check out. Has some great dogs (a pup from Morris's Jack as well) along with several dogs from Robin at Narnia and others in the area. 

You can even find breeder recommendations on their site. They meet every Sunday.

Kitchener Waterloo German Shepherd Club

kwgsd.com


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> There is a very knowledgeable group in KW I'd check out. Has some great dogs (a pup from Morris's Jack as well) along with several dogs from Robin at Narnia and others in the area.
> 
> You can even find breeder recommendations on their site. They meet every Sunday.
> 
> ...


I checked them out, and don't see any breeder recommendations. And to clear up any confusion, it's someone in the KW Kennel Club that has a Jack pup, but the pup is definitely NOT from Narnia Kennels, which has only German working line dogs. :smile2:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Breeder Recommendations on kwgsd.com

Breeder Directory - Kitchener-Waterloo German Shepherd Club


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks, Jax! I guess I got sent to their old website!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know how. Liz posted the website above.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I meant there are dogs from Robin in the club as well for you to meet. 

Breeder recommendations are there (I'm the co-founder of the club and created the site). Go to the German Shepherd dog and it's listed under breeder directory.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

And, there is no old website. Just one that is updated regularly. Also have a very active Facebook page. 

Just search the name on Facebook.


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Breeder recommendations are there (I'm the co-founder of the club and created the site). Go to the German Shepherd dog and it's listed under breeder directory.


When I was in this forum some years ago, I remember you were talking about starting a club. To be honest, having seen my share of dog clubs come and go, I was not sure you would be successful. And now, yes you have been! My hat is off to you! Kudos!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

The club is going strong but my involvement has lessen the last year due to IPO. My very good friends have really run with it. March will be 6 years. Most dogs involved now have participated in some sport and titled and owners have gained a lot of knowledge and experience and the club does a lot of community work. 

Very proud of every one involved.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

This is where I wound up when I searched for recommended breeders: MEMBERS - KWKennelClub.com

My mistake was searching for KW Kennel Club, and not KW GSD Club! :hammer:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunsilver said:


> This is where I wound up when I searched for recommended breeders: MEMBERS - KWKennelClub.com
> 
> I did a Google search for the club. If this is a duplicate page, it should be either updated or taken down.


---------------------------------------

Liz posted the link to the page for her GERMAN SHEPHERD club and the name of her club.



> Kitchener Waterloo German Shepherd Club
> 
> *kwgsd.com*


You even quoted this same link from her (see your own previous responses)!

You googled, instead of following the link provided, and found a page for a KENNEL club for the CKC, which is in no way related to the KW German Shepherd Club.

As Liz stated, there is no duplicate or old page.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Jax, you're too quick for me. I realized my mistake right away and edited my post! Unfortunately, you quoted it before i could change it.


----------

